# Lets meet up in Belfast - thurs 25 Feb



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi all

Please come along to the Stork Group meet up in Belfast on Thursday 25 February at 8.00pm.  We are having a special night for new members.  A Registrar from Gynae, Craigavon Hospital will be coming along to answer any related questions.  The venue is 6 Mount Charles, Off University Road, Botanic Avenue, Belfast.  Tea/coffee and biscuits available.  Both individuals and couples are welcome. If you need a map just send me an email or phone me. Hope to see you there.  Sharon Davidson (email [email protected] or phone 02890-825677)


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Any takers out there for this meet up? - please let me know

Thanks

Sharon


----------

